# WKORV Observations



## shade (Jan 21, 2021)

We have been here 10 days with seven to go. Our room assignments have been very good. Studio on arrival 3620. We are now in one bedroom 2611. Great views for both from 6th floors. I have been surprised at the number of children here. They are really enjoying the pool. Everyone is mostly very mask conscious. 

Only single elevator usage unless family. Never have to wait long though. Sanitizer everywhere. Parking in both underground facilities has been very available. Only twice have we had to park outside. Pailolo has been crowded. Went just once and had a 20 minute wait for a table. Food just ok. 

Enjoyed Dukes for dinner. We had a discount of $20 on the purchase of a $100 coupon before our trip. No longer available, I believe. Java Jazz has been our go to breakfast place. We have friends that operate it that we have visited for 18 years. Early bird special $8 before 8 am; scrambled eggs, large pancake, and bacon. Honolua market in Kapalua is a good place to eat and do light shopping. Breakfast burrito really good for $10. Extensive menu for reasonable prices. Very friendly staff. Mostly shopped at Safeway to get discounts. Weather has been very good except for two rainy and windy days. Had Cap'n Steve's whale watch postponed to yesterday. Sailed with maybe just nine people. Pleasant trip. Tonight Hula Girl dinner cruise. Always great to be able to just order as little or as much as you want with really tasty food.

Unfortunately, we have had a couple of maintenance issues with our rooms. The refrigerator in studio had to be replaced and it didn't work well either. Last night it appears there is a leak on the floor between bedroom and bathroom, maybe from the tub? Possibly age is catching up to the villas?

One suggestion is not to rent a Camaro hardtop when you are over 70. Just wanted to once. Well, getting in and out is a real chore not just for me, but for my daughter getting in and out of the back seat. Trying to look cool just doesn't work. I should have known that. Luggage is another problem.

Flight over on Alaska Air was good. First class 11/12 seats taken. Just fruit/cheese plate for lunch. My daughter was in economy. There were only about 15 people there so she had the whole row to herself.

Check in at resort was longer than anticipated. Needed to provide various codes provided from Covid testing procedure and Hawaiian government requirements. Just do it.

No valet but baggage assistance available. Just met John at the front as we were leaving. We have known each other for 16 years.
We did do the Owners Update, or whatever they call it now. Woman was very nice and competent. At the end they offered a one bedroom every year at the south for $25k including my purchase price for studio every odd year at Lagunamar. Other benefits thrown in like Marriott points. They consider points worth 1.2 cents when .5 more realistic. Politely said no. Got 20,000 points. At least in 4 weeks.

So, it is beautiful in Maui and the resort, though less lively and inconvenient without all the restaurants, is still a great place to be. For tennis players, the court is being resurfaced so not available for a few more days. In the interim free play at the Royal Lahaina is offered. My wife plays all the time.
Aloha


----------



## controller1 (Jan 21, 2021)

shade said:


> Pailolo has been crowded. Went just once and had a 20 minute wait for a table.



Sounds like an indication it is time for management to open Auntie's Kitchen.




shade said:


> We did do the Owners Update, or whatever they call it now.  . . . They consider points worth 1.2 cents when .5 more realistic.



ROFL - No one but Marriott values them more than .7¢ and that is only when they are marketing them. To prove that point Marriott just devalued the points required when renting their Homes & Villas properties and the points required are now worth 0.6¢ each, when renting those properties, which is what I am now valuing them.


----------



## KACTravels (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the update.  We are looking forward to 9 nights in February


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 21, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Sounds like an indication it is time for management to open Auntie's Kitchen.



We are here now and have had similar experiences. I went to Pailolo once about 4 pm and there was a long line and have not wanted to bother since then. It also seemed that everyone was eating on paper plates, but I could be wrong. We are in 3406 right above Auntie's kitchen so we are rather happy it is not open . Star Noodle is open for reservations only and they are doing a brisk business so worth thinking ahead. The new location is lovely but sadly still not enough parking and very tight spaces. The parking garage in building 3 has been a breeze for parking as has been the outside lot. Clearly they are about half full.

Our flight on United was 8/8 in first and about half full in economy. QR scanning at OGG was easy but inexplicably Hertz and the Westin to not use QR readers (or phones) so be prepared to sign in to your Safe Travels website and let them read the language below the QR code.

The staff has been very accommodating and the resort is primarily quiet (although kids in the pools) and everyone is masked. My only minor suggestion regarding the unit (ours is in good condition) is that our sheets and towels seem to have been around for quite some time and are showing their age.

One additional note, due to covid they are not making any room changes at all. No upgrades (even paid) unless they are arranged ahead of time and no changes once you get here. We were bothered by the highway noise at first but it has been fine and only is audible during "rush hour".


----------



## Negma (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you, One week from today! 1st vaccine shot tomorrow! Was it easy to reserve tennis court at Royal Hawaiian?


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 21, 2021)

I have had a great time so far. I'm in a ground floor unit at WKORV-N and it works very well for us. No hallways or elevators to deal with. Just step out from the lanai and go to the beach or wherever we want. We don't use the pool at all

We don't go much to restaurants, but did enjoy Star Noodle, Sansei and Frida's when we went. We also like Paia Fish Market in Lāhainā. Mostly we step out the lanai to go cook at the grills near building 8. We've cooked lots of steak and seafood. 

Sansei has 50% off Sundays and Mondays from 5:00 to 5:30 (doors open at 4:45). The kama'aina rate is for everybody these days.

We've extended our stay a couple of times. I could definitely live here. Working from home has worked out for me, once my vacation ended.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 21, 2021)

We have gone at multiple times this week to the restaurant at north and have had no issues getting seats. They have added multiple tables. You do have to go up and order and they bring the food out


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 21, 2021)

Went by Pailolo today in the afternoon and it looked fine; ditto for Duke's. I arrived on a Sunday of MLK weekend so the long line may have been an anomaly.


----------



## Negma (Jan 22, 2021)

FYI
*California man bit by shark in Kaanapali*
A 73-year-old California man suffered lacerations to his calf this morning after an apparent shark bite at Kaanapali beach, fire officials said. The man who was snorkeling around 40 yards off shore fronting the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort, ...


----------



## sjlola (Jan 22, 2021)

Negma said:


> FYI
> *California man bit by shark in Kaanapali*
> A 73-year-old California man suffered lacerations to his calf this morning after an apparent shark bite at Kaanapali beach, fire officials said. The man who was snorkeling around 40 yards off shore fronting the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort, ...


Swimmer is ok; drove himself to the hospital. Attack is the big topic of conversation at the pool today. Happened in front of South property; ocean is restricted from entry from Black Rock to Honokowai Beach Park until noon on Saturday.


----------



## Negma (Jan 22, 2021)

Also just got off the phone with Dukes, closed for the next 10 days due to a couple of positive tests with employees. Only good news from now on from me.


----------



## HHDutchy (Jan 22, 2021)

Negma said:


> Also just got off the phone with Dukes, closed for the next 10 days due to a couple of positive tests with employees. Only good news from now on from me.



Wow - we had Dukes Wednesday night! It was delicious.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 23, 2021)

Negma said:


> Also just got off the phone with Dukes, closed for the next 10 days due to a couple of positive tests with employees. Only good news from now on from me.



I can attest to this.  I went by on my morning walk today and every though their website show absolutely no sign of this (make a reservation!) and the signs out front also show that they are open, they are quite shuttered up.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 24, 2021)

Negma said:


> Also just got off the phone with Dukes, closed for the next 10 days due to a couple of positive tests with employees. Only good news from now on from me.


Thanks for the heads up. We planned to go this week.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 24, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I have had a great time so far. I'm in a ground floor unit at WKORV-N and it works very well for us. No hallways or elevators to deal with. Just step out from the lanai and go to the beach or wherever we want. We don't use the pool at all
> 
> We don't go much to restaurants, but did enjoy Star Noodle, Sansei and Frida's when we went. We also like Paia Fish Market in Lāhainā. Mostly we step out the lanai to go cook at the grills near building 8. We've cooked lots of steak and seafood.
> 
> ...


Which ground floor unit did you get. Last week we had a high floor ocean view we liked but we go back next week, and if we can't get a view I wouldn't mind a 1st floor. We had an ocean front 2 bedroom in bldg 8 one year and we absolutely loved it!!!!


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 24, 2021)

I like any ground floor in bldg. 7 facing the grass beside bldg. 8. You walk straight out to the beach. I also wouldn't mind. any of the bldg 6 units facing the ponds (but not the pools). I'll be in my unit next week too!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I like any ground floor in bldg. 7 facing the grass beside bldg. 8. You walk straight out to the beach. I also wouldn't mind. any of the bldg 6 units facing the ponds (but not the pools). I'll be in my unit next week too!



Is it possible to now lock the door as you leave from the patio? I had a first floor unit years ago and we could not, so were not comfortable leaving the unit that way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 24, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I like any ground floor in bldg. 7 facing the grass beside bldg. 8. You walk straight out to the beach. I also wouldn't mind. any of the bldg 6 units facing the ponds (but not the pools). I'll be in my unit next week too!


haha,thank you!! Appreciate the info


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 25, 2021)

You can't lock the door if you go out the back. I don't mind it, though. I feel pretty safe at the resort. I've never had an issue with my room.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 25, 2021)

I like units 7171 to 7174 or so, depending if you're in a studio or 1BR. I also prefer the Blg 8 units looking out to the ocean rather than to the pool when in an ocean front room. Something like 8113 or 8114, I believe.

If I were coming for a week or two, Imight want a Hugh floor with a good view. For longer term stays, I like a ground floor with easy access to the grills and the beach.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> One additional note, due to covid they are not making any room changes at all. No upgrades (even paid) unless they are arranged ahead of time and no changes once you get here. We were bothered by the highway noise at first but it has been fine and only is audible during "rush hour".


I called the front desk last week about upgrading or requesting building for our Feb 14 trip, and they told me they could not do anything until we checked in.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2021)

triangulum33 said:


> I called the front desk last week about upgrading or requesting building for our Feb 14 trip, and they told me they could not do anything until we checked in.


Depends who you talk to. Two front desk staff were wonderful when we checked in and just prior but when we asked about our next reservation the staff we got was very rude and said call your 3rd party. 1 week wS interval and the consecutive week wS with SO's.  We switched our 2nd week to Hyatt


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2021)

triangulum33 said:


> I called the front desk last week about upgrading or requesting building for our Feb 14 trip, and they told me they could not do anything until we checked in.



They won’t take requests like that... you can, however, request a north or south view, high or low floor, etc. Regardless, requests are usually a waste of time and it’s best to simply discuss it upon checkin. They will give you the best view and location possible based on your reservation time stamp.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 25, 2021)

I had a few conversations with pre-arrivals before we came on January 17th. We have two separate week long reservations. When I first talked to them they mentioned upgrading (paid) on availability when I checked in. The next time I talked to them that had - literally overnight - changed the policy that all upgrades needed to made through whoever booked one's reservation, but that there might be some flexibility to change rooms (not UG category). When we arrived we were happy with our room and view but the road noise is quite loud at times. At that point I was told that no room changes of any kind were being made due to covid. They were willing to look at a change for the second week, separate reservation, but nothing was available. 

We are moving to the Marriott Ocean Club for our last two weeks and their agents were downright rude on the phone, but another story and another forum!


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 25, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> They won’t take requests like that... you can, however, request a north or south view, high or low floor, etc. Regardless, requests are usually a waste of time and it’s best to simply discuss it upon checkin. They will give you the best view and location possible based on your reservation time stamp.



My experience, and what I have been told, is that rooms are assigned 2-3 days ahead for time and I have always found it helpful to ask for preferences ahead. We got what I had asked for before we came, it is just that the road noise has increased significantly in the years since we have been here. I think on check in they have less flexibility because room control has already assigned rooms. But YMMV.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> My experience, and what I have been told, is that rooms are assigned 2-3 days ahead for time and I have always found it helpful to ask for preferences ahead. We got what I had asked for before we came, it is just that the road noise has increased significantly in the years since we have been here. I think on check in they have less flexibility because room control has already assigned rooms. But YMMV.



We’ve had threads discussing this exact issue for as long as I’ve been on TUG. What I explained is, to the best of my knowledge, the current advice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 25, 2021)

My experience has been like zentraveler's. I've talked to resort management over time, and rooms get assigned 2-3 days before arrival. The timestamp is very important As a Vistana owner you can request whatever you want when making a reservation, but nothing is guaranteed. The more reasonable the request, the likelier it is to happen (subject to availability). Do note that the special request to add a comment to the reservation does not seem to work for now. You have to type in the request during the initial reservation setup.

I've only used Staroptions and home ownership. I'm not familiar with other types of exchanges. My understanding is that external exchangers are lower on the priority list.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 26, 2021)

I agree @Ken555, we've been going to WKORVN since it was built and always waited till check in to make a request (if any.  we normally dont make any and enjoy staying in different areas around the property).  This is the first I've heard of making requests in advance.  We are in unprecedented times after all....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 26, 2021)

triangulum33 said:


> I agree @Ken555, we've been going to WKORVN since it was built and always waited till check in to make a request (if any.  we normally dont make any and enjoy staying in different areas around the property).  This is the first I've heard of making requests in advance.  We are in unprecedented times after all....


I think with the # of vacancies they are more receptive to requests. We were there on a 1 bedroom certificate and had a great high ocean view . Normally is we are a few hrs off of a SO 8 mos reservation,  we get a lesser view room. One where you have to stand in a far corner of the lanai to  see a sliver.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 26, 2021)

They do honor simple requests, like wanting to face the pirate ship (say if you have small children), or perhaps a specific building facing out one side or the other. Maybe you want a low floor for some reason. They are less likely to honor a specific unit number if your time stamp is not early enough. It doesn't help to request upgrades not supported by your ownership. Everything is based on availability, and you may not get your request honored. It doesn't hurt to ask, though.


----------



## Negma (Jan 26, 2021)

Question for those at the resort, If you are at the pool, and are walking to the beach to snorkel, are masks required. I know it may sound picky, but what are people doing?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2021)

triangulum33 said:


> I agree @Ken555, we've been going to WKORVN since it was built and always waited till check in to make a request (if any. we normally dont make any and enjoy staying in different areas around the property). This is the first I've heard of making requests in advance. We are in unprecedented times after all....



For the last ten or so years, I’ve called to request north/south view and no pirate ship (been there, done that, tired of the kids waking me up at 6am). But, they will still assign based on priority and time stamp. Sure, there are times you’ll get lucky (I’ve had OF, for instance) but you can’t count on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 26, 2021)

Negma said:


> Question for those at the resort, If you are at the pool, and are walking to the beach to snorkel, are masks required. I know it may sound picky, but what are people doing?


Yes, they are required and maybe 70% are doing so. However leaving the beach maybe 40 tp 50% wear masks. I always have to catch myself and stop to put my mask on,  when I walk up to the pool from the beach. Throughout the boardwalk there are many people in swim suits without masks.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 26, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Throughout the boardwalk there are many people in swim suits without masks.



I have been dismayed by the lack of mask wearing on the boardwalk. And many of them are running or speed walking. Pool area 50/50 or so.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 26, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> I have been dismayed by the lack of mask wearing on the boardwalk. And many of them are running or speed walking. Pool area 50/50 or so.


early morning when I am  speed walking most are very good, and pull up their masks when they pass. It is later in the day that mask wearing falls apart. For yoga outside  on the lawn at Hyatt, we all had to wear masks, and be spaced 6 ft apart, even from spouses who are in the same room. They are extremely strict about it. The yoga instructor was worried about being called out if anyone did not comply.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 26, 2021)

People sitting at a lounge chair by the pool generally don't wear masks. Once they get up to go somewhere else in the resort, most do wear a mask. Once at the beach proper, most take off their masks. Not many wear a mask sitting on the sand or moving around the beach area.

I've seen many people without a mask put it on or pull it up as soon as they get near someone else and then pull it back down to go about their business. It is usually windy here, and the likelihood of being in someone's "breath" for long is minuscule, even at close distance. Most of the COVID issues in Maui are in Wailuku/Kahului anyhow, particularly at one housing project there. I feel totally safe walking around the whole West Side area. I've also been to Costco and the supermarkets and have not felt uncomfortable with the people I've encountered. Sure there are some with their noses not covered, but there are far bigger threats around than COVID - like sharks and car drivers. 

According to mauinow.com, as of yesterday's report: There are 15 ICU beds being used in Maui County at this time (out of 31 currently available). Two ICU beds are now being used by COVID-19 patients. Eight ventilators (out of 38 available) are being used in Maui County, one by a COVID-19 patient. (https://mauinow.com/2021/01/25/jan-...-oahu-21-maui-6-hawaii-island-5-out-of-state/)


----------



## Negma (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks everyone, Very helpful. We got our negative PCR results back today and are ready to get there. Plane has 130 empty seats and we were upgraded to 1st, so good Karma.
We are leaving out of LAX. We got our tests done at Clarity labs at the airport. it took 5 minutes, so easy, got results in 9 hours and $125 ea later. everything already uploaded.


----------



## WI GAL (Jan 26, 2021)

Negma said:


> Thanks everyone, Very helpful. We got our negative PCR results back today and are ready to get there. Plane has 130 empty seats and we were upgraded to 1st, so good Karma.
> We are leaving out of LAX. We got our tests done at Clarity labs at the airport. it took 5 minutes, so easy, got results in 9 hours and $125 ea later. everything already uploaded.


Have a great time!  We are set to arrive in just over 4 weeks for our 2 week visit!  We have our AlohaSafe Alert App loaded on our phones that is now required to be shown at the airport on arrival and hopefully all will go smoothly when we get our test prior!


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 26, 2021)

Have a great time!  1st class upgrade?  Wow!
We are arriving in 2 weeks.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 26, 2021)

Have a great trip! Too bad that at least on American Airlines they don't serve the usual meals, just a light snack. We'll be here until Feb. 22. It has been a great stay so far. A lot fewer people than usual. The whales have been putting on shows. 

I have a niece coming tomorrow and we will likely do a whale watch tour, probably on Captain Steve's, in the next few days. It is her first time on Maui. It is sort of a high school graduation gift to her. I considered a private sail on https://gunghosailing.com, but decided the raft would be closer to the water.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 26, 2021)

Negma said:


> Question for those at the resort, If you are at the pool, and are walking to the beach to snorkel, are masks required. I know it may sound picky, but what are people doing?


We’ve been at WKORV-N since 1/14 and I’d say about 50% of the people waking out to the beach are masked.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 26, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> Have a great trip! Too bad that at least on American Airlines they don't serve the usual meals, just a light snack. We'll be here until Feb. 22. It has been a great stay so far. A lot fewer people than usual. The whales have been putting on shows.
> 
> I have a niece coming tomorrow and we will likely do a whale watch tour, probably on Captain Steve's, in the next few days. It is her first time on Maui. It is sort of a high school graduation gift to her. I considered a private sail on https://gunghosailing.com, but decided the raft would be closer to the water.



Here is another option for whale watching: Pacific Whale Foundation | Helping Protect Our Oceans. Have not done this one yet, but it is a non-profit highly recommended by a fellow TUGGER.

On our 6 hour first class fight from SFO on United we got a single snack box and a small microwaved cheese sandwich .


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Here is another option for whale watching: Pacific Whale Foundation | Helping Protect Our Oceans. Have not done this one yet, but it is a non-profit highly recommended by a fellow TUGGER.



I've done several of the Maui whale watching trips (including one with Pacific Whale Foundation), and hands down Captain Steve is the best. But, they are very different experiences. https://captainsteves.com/


----------



## shade (Jan 26, 2021)

shade said:


> We have been here 10 days with seven to go. Our room assignments have been very good. Studio on arrival 3620. We are now in one bedroom 2611. Great views for both from 6th floors. I have been surprised at the number of children here. They are really enjoying the pool. Everyone is mostly very mask conscious.
> 
> Only single elevator usage unless family. Never have to wait long though. Sanitizer everywhere. Parking in both underground facilities has been very available. Only twice have we had to park outside. Pailolo has been crowded. Went just once and had a 20 minute wait for a table. Food just ok.
> 
> ...


Got gas at Safeway in Kahului $2.75/gal as opposed to $3.54 in Lahaina. Also, Joey's Cafe in Napili Plaza is good and inexpensive. Can eat in or outside. Polite staff. Enjoying Leoda's sandwiches and a banana cream pie. Take-out only.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 26, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I've done several of the Maui whale watching trips (including one with Pacific Whale Foundation), and hands down Captain Steve is the best. But, they are very different experiences. https://captainsteves.com/


and very different prices


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> and very different prices



You get what you pay for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 27, 2021)

I've done both Pacific Whale Foundation and Captain Steve's before, and they are very different experiences, as Ken555 says. PWF is a huge boat and you sit well above the water. Captain Steve's is a raft and you can stick your hand in the water. I prefer Captain Steve's. You are much closer to the dolphins and the whales and it is just more fun to ride in the smaller boat. The Lanai snorkel tours are also nice.

Prices aren't that different. The early morning and afternoon trips are $49.99 on Captain Steve's and $44 on PWF. Captain Steve's full price is $59.99, but they currently take 12 people on their small raft or 18 in their large one. The PWF probably takes several dozen people as it is a MUCH larger boat.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 27, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I've done both Pacific Whale Foundation and Captain Steve's before, and they are very different experiences, as Ken555 says. PWF is a huge boat and you sit well above the water. Captain Steve's is a raft and you can stick your hand in the water. I prefer Captain Steve's. You are much closer to the dolphins and the whales and it is just more fun to ride in the smaller boat. The Lanai snorkel tours are also nice.
> 
> Prices aren't that different. The early morning and afternoon trips are $49.99 on Captain Steve's and $44 on PWF. Captain Steve's full price is $59.99, but they currently take 12 people on their small raft or 18 in their large one. The PWF probably takes several dozen people as it is a MUCH larger boat.


Thank you. I was looking at Up Close Encounters which were over  $1,000, but I found the 2 hr sail.for 59.99 We will book one for Feb.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Thank you. I was looking at Up Close Encounters which were over  $1,000, but I found the 2 hr sail.for 59.99 We will book one for Feb.



Ah, that explains it. There is just a ~$15-20 premium for Captain Steve's.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 27, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Thank you. I was looking at Up Close Encounters which were over  $1,000, but I found the 2 hr sail.for 59.99 We will book one for Feb.



Their web page is confusing. The prices towards the top are for their private charters where it is just your group on the boat. The $1000 range is for their Canfire II boat which can take up to 36 people. It is limited to 18 for their normal whale watch tours. 

You have to scroll down quite a bit to see their normal public tour rates.


----------



## Lanabanana (Jan 28, 2021)

Just came back over the weekend after 3 weeks in SO. We changed our reservation several times in previous months and still got nice view on 3rd floor. The hotel was a lot emptier when we checked in on the 2nd than it was when we checked out. That may explain the better view. As the stay progressed getting a chair by the pool started to get harder (all gone by 7.30am), and toward the end they started to leave notes on chair that in an hour they will remove your things if you are not there. 
We did Captain Steves boat and it was nice to be in a much smaller boat. We did not have close encounters but did see many whales a little further from the boat splashing.  
Overall it felt very safe. Every thing got cleaner regularly by the pool, and in hotel most people were wearing masks. On the boardwalk it was 50/50 and by the pool it depended where you were as people walk from their char to the pool and vice versa with out masks.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 28, 2021)

Went on a PWF afternoon snorkel trip about 10 years ago and lost my wedding ring. If anyone spots it please message me on here


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 28, 2021)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Went on a PWF afternoon snorkel trip about 10 years ago and lost my wedding ring. If anyone spots it please message me on here





Lanabanana said:


> Just came back over the weekend after 3 weeks in SO. We changed our reservation several times in previous months and still got nice view on 3rd floor. The hotel was a lot emptier when we checked in on the 2nd than it was when we checked out. That may explain the better view. As the stay progressed getting a chair by the pool started to get harder (all gone by 7.30am), and toward the end they started to leave notes on chair that in an hour they will remove your things if you are not there.
> We did Captain Steves boat and it was nice to be in a much smaller boat. We did not have close encounters but did see many whales a little further from the boat splashing.
> Overall it felt very safe. Every thing got cleaner regularly by the pool, and in hotel most people were wearing masks. On the boardwalk it was 50/50 and by the pool it depended where you were as people walk from their char to the pool and vice versa with out masks.


Unless it's cloudy or you go to the pool early morning, there is rarely a chair. We are at Hyatt now and no matter what time we end up at the pool, we can find seats. I wish Westin would add more chars on the lawn. There is plenty of room. It seems silly that if you want to work out in the morning or take a walk before going to the pool, you are out of luck. Just venting!


----------



## Negma (Jan 29, 2021)

We arrived yesterday, a few extra tips:
Printout your negative test and QR code. It saved us time. About a 1/2 hour wait to get through line.
Bookmark on your phone the safe travel website, we needed to show it at Alamo for car rental, and at Westin checkin,
Alamo allows online checkin, walked right to car and out, 10 minutes trolley to car
As others have said, chairs upfront filled by 7-7:30
Tennis courts are done. First come first serve
happy to be here!


----------



## frank808 (Jan 30, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Here is another option for whale watching: Pacific Whale Foundation | Helping Protect Our Oceans. Have not done this one yet, but it is a non-profit highly recommended by a fellow TUGGER.
> 
> On our 6 hour first class fight from SFO on United we got a single snack box and a small microwaved cheese sandwich .


Wow you got more than I did.  Just flew back through SFO this past Tuesday in United 1st.  We got a choice of eitherr the tapas box or the hot sandwich but not both . Guess I could have asked if there was anything later. We brought dinner on flight from the SF Giants Clubhouse next to F13. Great fried chicken wings and a decent double bacon cheeseburger sandwich but their garlic fries are very good if you like garlic.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 30, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Wow you got more than I did.  Just flew back through SFO this past Tuesday in United 1st.  We got a choice of eitherr the tapas box or the hot sandwich but not both . Guess I could have asked if there was anything later. We brought dinner on flight from the SF Giants Clubhouse next to F13. Great fried chicken wings and a decent double bacon cheeseburger sandwich but their garlic fries are very good if you like garlic.



I should have been more specific; we got the snack box and the small microwaved sandwich for BOTH of us. They ran out of sandwiches (we were in the last row of F) so one of us ended up with the snack box. I really wished we had brought our food from SFO. They have great food options there. The asian family in front of us had probably flown recently because they all brought wonderful looking lunches from the asian restaurant in terminal 3 (have forgotten the name).


----------



## frank808 (Jan 30, 2021)

Then that is typical United service post covid. I guess we had a choice because we were in the front. 

I actually hate those lie flat seats on the 777-200 on United with the 2-4-2 configuration. The 2-2-2 seating on united planes or the Polaris 1-2-1 seats are a lot better. I just think the United plane that does the SFO-HNL runs is in need of refurbishment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 30, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Then that is typical United service post covid. I guess we had a choice because we were in the front.
> 
> I actually hate those lie flat seats on the 777-200 on United with the 2-4-2 configuration. The 2-2-2 seating on united planes or the Polaris 1-2-1 seats are a lot better. I just think the United plane that does the SFO-HNL runs is in need of refurbishment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



United's Hawaii route planes never seem like the best in their stable. My suspicion is that since most of their passengers are leisure travelers rather than business, they use the older planes for those routes. We had a 2-3-2 lie flat seats plane going OGG back to SFO (NS) and we just noticed they changed our plane to a 737-800 regular seats (no notice of course) which would have made any larger plane look good!


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 30, 2021)

A couple of thoughts as we leave WKORV (for MOC and Kauai).

It turned out we loved our north facing wing. The south facing rooms had bright sunlight all afternoon and and we would have found it hard to have the curtains open or sit out with such intense sunlight. But if that is what you want ask for a south facing floor. The views of the sunset will clearly be better from south facing units (and maybe the Southern Cross as someone else pointed out).

And just returning after 10 months (!) are live hula shows twice every week. Keoni Manuel and his Halau (hula school) are performing on Fridays currently at 4:15-5:15 at the north koi pond and Saturdays 3:30-4:30 on the south lawn outside of building 2. The musicians and the dancers are incredibly good and if you ever wanted to see what hula is really all about this is your chance. The dancers are an age range of students from 5 or so years all the way up to two adult hula dancers who are wonderful. The show is tightly and well choreographed and a delight. These are the halaus that will go to the Merrie Monarch festival (for you hula followers). You really haven't lived until you have seen 5 year olds dancing (well!!) to the song Sophisticated Hula.

[I took hula lessons in San Francisco for a while as an adult, and I love hula and was decent at it, but the 5 year olds are way better than I ever was, as a benchmark.]


----------



## gdrj (Feb 1, 2021)

We are headed to WKORV-N last week of March.   We've only been there in the Summer in the past.  Can we expect to see Whales still?  We do have a Whale watching excursion booked. 

With COVID
- Have pool chairs been hard to get due to the spacing?  Have they added any to the grass areas?
- Restaurant Reservations in Lahaina has it been an issue at all?  Fleetwood's, PacificO's.  
We are planning to rent a car for just the first few days.
- Is Resort shuttle running?
- Has Uber been available? 

Thanks for any feedback I appreciate it!


----------



## Moparman42 (Feb 1, 2021)

gdrj said:


> We are headed to WKORV-N last week of March.   We've only been there in the Summer in the past.  Can we expect to see Whales still?  We do have a Whale watching excursion booked.
> 
> With COVID
> - Have pool chairs been hard to get due to the spacing?  Have they added any to the grass areas?
> ...




We went in November and January...

Pool chairs are down to about 30% and chair hogs are still a thing.  pool chairs are hard to get unless you start early or hang out and vulture some that are vacated before they get sanitized.

Restaurants-  no issues.   no wait at almost all of them with the numbers down, but make your reservations anyway so your plans don't get upset.

the Lahaina shuttle is running, but the Ka'anapali shuttle is not.  they are running two at a time to improve distancing.

Uber is available.

Both times were different, with January being better as more was open.  still a wonderful time.  I found it helps to not have your heart set on any particular restaurant/activity just in case.  but, hey, you're in Maui..   is it EVER a bad time?


----------



## Negma (Feb 1, 2021)

gdrj said:


> We are headed to WKORV-N last week of March.   We've only been there in the Summer in the past.  Can we expect to see Whales still?  We do have a Whale watching excursion booked.
> 
> With COVID
> - Have pool chairs been hard to get due to the spacing?  Have they added any to the grass areas?
> ...


We are here now, only things to add:
chairs are taken by 7:15
restaurant reservation are pretty easy, food on the resort s pretty limited to burgers, salads, etc.
shuttle is running but limited and about to add stops so getting better, but a long loop to get back to resort
north and south can NOT use amenities at Nanea
hope that helps


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 2, 2021)

A couple of other notes: there is a small but nice craft fair on the lawn around buildings 2 and 3 on Tuesdays and Fridays (9-3 I think) . The fruit stand has amazing fruit bowls and the rest of the booths have high quality crafts, t-shirts, jewelry. 

The only open on site store is just off the main lobby and has limited hours (closes at 5 pm and open either 8 or 9). No fresh food or coffee and a very limited, if any, selection of groceries. T-shirts and that sort of thing and expensive wine and alcohol.

No business or fitness centers open but the front desk will print things for you. 

The only open restaurant on property is Pailolo outside of building 5 and it is essentially a food truck with simple foods as Negma says served in paper containers. Drinks are really quite pricey. Duke's was planned to re-open this week after being closed for two (reportedly 2 covid cases in the staff) and that is an easy walk from north. 

Hula shows on Friday and Saturdays (see post above about that).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 2, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> A couple of other notes: there is a small but nice craft fair on the lawn around buildings 2 and 3 on Tuesdays and Fridays (9-3 I think) . The fruit stand has amazing fruit bowls and the rest of the booths have high quality crafts, t-shirts, jewelry.
> 
> The only open on site store is just off the main lobby and has limited hours (closes at 5 pm and open either 8 or 9). No fresh food or coffee and a very limited, if any, selection of groceries. T-shirts and that sort of thing and expensive wine and alcohol.
> 
> ...


There is drink of the day and happy hr from 2 to 5 so drinks aren't always pricey. There have been more open chairs this week  65% occupancy,  Duke's is still closed I read. 3 employees had COVID.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 2, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> A couple of other notes: there is a small but nice craft fair on the lawn around buildings 2 and 3 on Tuesdays and Fridays (9-3 I think) . The fruit stand has amazing fruit bowls and the rest of the booths have high quality crafts, t-shirts, jewelry.
> 
> The only open on site store is just off the main lobby and has limited hours (closes at 5 pm and open either 8 or 9). No fresh food or coffee and a very limited, if any, selection of groceries. T-shirts and that sort of thing and expensive wine and alcohol.
> 
> ...



So the fitness centers are closed? They were previously open with only limited numbers of people allowed in.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 2, 2021)

controller1 said:


> So the fitness centers are closed? They were previously open with only limited numbers of people allowed in.



Completely closed at least last week. We are at MOC now and theirs is open with a 15 person limit but only  7-4 pm.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 2, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Completely closed at least last week. We are at MOC now and theirs is open with a 15 person limit but only  7-4 pm.



Then they need to update their website (surprise!) as this is what is listed on the website: 

*Fitness Center*
The WestinWORKOUT has modified hours from 6 a.m. to 11 a.m. and from 3 p.m. to 8 p.m. daily.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 2, 2021)

Maybe things have changed. All of this seems to be a moving target these days and a lot of websites are not keeping up (Duke's still says they are opening this week Feb 1st) so best just to ask when people get here!


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2021)

I saw people exercising at the KOR-N fitness room a few days ago. I haven't paid particular attention to it lately, though.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 2, 2021)

Fitness room open, hot tubs closed. Makes no sense. At least there is a nice tub in the rooms!


----------



## vacation dreaming (Feb 2, 2021)

I was surprised to learn from a Nanea concierge “because of covid restrictions right now, they are keeping the pool usage/cabana rentals site specific.  You will have to be a registered guest at the property you are looking to make a cabana rental for.”  I guess that makes sense I just had not heard this yet.  Nanea is our least favorite pool based on the age of my kids.


----------



## Negma (Feb 2, 2021)

Another note. If you are at South pool area there is currently no food drink service.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 3, 2021)

I just saw someone using the treadmill at the North fitness center this evening.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 3, 2021)

There's some stormy weather today. Winds are from the south and the ocean has been a bit strong, eroding away some of the sand in front of KOR/KOR-N:




The wind has been strong enough that it has flattened the sand near the park and wiped away all the footprints:



It is interesting to watch. Things should go back to normal soon. The weather should improve overnight.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 3, 2021)

QUOTE="Henry M., post: 2563634, member: 11651"]
There's some stormy weather today. Winds are from the south and the ocean has been a bit strong, eroding away some of the sand in front of KOR/KOR-N:

View attachment 31928
The wind has been strong enough that it has flattened the sand near the park and wiped away all the footprints:
View attachment 31929
It is interesting to watch. Things should go back to normal soon. The weather should improve overnight.
[/QUOTE]

Quite the storm, and apparently not the usual wind pattern, but lovely to watch. Good to see the photos.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 3, 2021)

I had always seen the wave patterns moving north to south in front of the resort. It is strange to see all the whitecaps going towards the north right now. Whales are still active, though!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 4, 2021)

Haleakala is closed tomorrow due to snow


----------



## aeroflygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

Negma said:


> Another note. If you are at South pool area there is currently no food drink service.


There is a server at the South pool are on certain days, but on her days off there is nobody else to fill the shifts.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 7, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> And just returning after 10 months (!) are live hula shows twice every week. Keoni Manuel and his Halau (hula school) are performing on Fridays currently at 4:15-5:15 at the north koi pond and Saturdays 3:30-4:30 on the south lawn outside of building 2.



An update: It seems that they change halau/dance companies each week. This week was a more Polynesian style with Tahitian and Fujian dancing but also incredibly skilled dancers of the range of ages 5 - adult. Times and resort locations appear to stay constant. Really fabulous cultural and musical hour.


----------



## triangulum33 (Feb 7, 2021)

Is Castaway Cafe open?  We like walking down there once or twice for an easy relaxed meal.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't know the hours, but it is open.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 7, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I don't know the hours, but it is open.



WELCOME BACK! Castaway Cafe - Drinks & Food on Ka'anapali Beach. (cohnrestaurants.com)


----------



## Negma (Feb 9, 2021)

A few additional thoughts:
If you want a chair by the pool facing the ocean, get it by 6:30 am
Whales everywhere 
Server has not been on south property for last 3 days 
Make dinner reservations before you get here
It’s still Hawaii and it is beautiful.


----------



## Negma (Feb 14, 2021)

Just left north property yesterday. My wife is at Nanea Now. Nanea is enforcing no coolers with your drinks or your own food by the pool. Also not allowing lounge chairs to be moved. They are set up in groups of 2 for social distancing. No restaurant service after 6. We saw lounge chairs moved and being grouped together at the other properties. Coolers and food too. This is not a complaint, just for your information..


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 14, 2021)

Negma said:


> Just left north property yesterday. My wife is at Nanea Now. Nanea is enforcing no coolers with your drinks or your own food by the pool. Also not allowing lounge chairs to be moved. They are set up in groups of 2 for social distancing. No restaurant service after 6. We saw lounge chairs moved and being grouped together at the other properties. Coolers and food too. This is not a complaint, just for your information..



I can understand the chairs and not grouping but what would the coolers/food be about??


----------



## KACTravels (Feb 14, 2021)

Negma said:


> Just left north property yesterday. My wife is at Nanea Now. Nanea is enforcing no coolers with your drinks or your own food by the pool. Also not allowing lounge chairs to be moved. They are set up in groups of 2 for social distancing. No restaurant service after 6. We saw lounge chairs moved and being grouped together at the other properties. Coolers and food too. This is not a complaint, just for your information..


We are at the North Property now and many people are moving lounge chairs into big groups around the pool.  Also, most of the loungers were taken by 6:30-7:00am, but I did notice that at least one person was at each set (not just towels being left to save).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 15, 2021)

KACTravels said:


> We are at the North Property now and many people are moving lounge chairs into big groups around the pool.  Also, most of the loungers were taken by 6:30-7:00am, but I did notice that at least one person was at each set (not just towels being left to save).


We went to the beach today, no chairs at north. Later in the day  we found 1lounge chair and they let me take a regular chair from the restraunt so my husband and I could both have seats. At the beach they weren't renting chairs due to spacing issues.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 15, 2021)

Looking at the lit windows tonight, it looks like KOR-N is pretty full. Someone mentioned at 80% capacity. Of course, this is President's week, so one of the highest demand weeks of the year.


----------



## KACTravels (Feb 15, 2021)

We left WKORN this morning at 6:25am and there were 3 lounge chairs together with full towels and a book on each, no people.  It was still DARK!  The last time we were here before COVID, they were policing the chairs and not allowing unattended lounge chairs.  They had a must return within the hour cards and we did see them remove people’s stuff.  With the reduced chairs they should enforce it again


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 16, 2021)

KACTravels said:


> We left WKORN this morning at 6:25am and there were 3 lounge chairs together with full towels and a book on each, no people.  It was still DARK!  The last time we were here before COVID, they were policing the chairs and not allowing unattended lounge chairs.  They had a must return within the hour cards and we did see them remove people’s stuff.  With the reduced chairs they should enforce it again


We were at Hyatt last week and they were removing towels throughout the day if people weren't there after an hr. There were always seats available. I won't spend much time at the pool now that we are at Westin, because of this situation. We went down today around 5 and could get seats. That's probably how we will play it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 16, 2021)

KACTravels said:


> We left WKORN this morning at 6:25am and there were 3 lounge chairs together with full towels and a book on each, no people.  It was still DARK!  The last time we were here before COVID, they were policing the chairs and not allowing unattended lounge chairs.  They had a must return within the hour cards and we did see them remove people’s stuff.  With the reduced chairs they should enforce it again


I did see security asking folks to wear masks around the pool/restaurant area so maybe that is their focus though they should be able to do both


----------



## NorthStarGirl (Feb 18, 2021)

shade said:


> We have been here 10 days with seven to go. Our room assignments have been very good. Studio on arrival 3620. We are now in one bedroom 2611. Great views for both from 6th floors. I have been surprised at the number of children here. They are really enjoying the pool. Everyone is mostly very mask conscious.
> 
> Only single elevator usage unless family. Never have to wait long though. Sanitizer everywhere. Parking in both underground facilities has been very available. Only twice have we had to park outside. Pailolo has been crowded. Went just once and had a 20 minute wait for a table. Food just ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on what Maui is like in 2021.  Had to chuckle -- agree that:  1) Java Jazz is a must.  The gentleman there always remembers us!  2) re: Camaro, made the same mistake once.  Too difficult to park in the tiny parking spots.  3) love Alaska Air and the fact that they have outlets for your devices.  Curious, are the paid parking lots in Lahaina now open?  Last fall, some were closed.


----------



## gdrj (Feb 18, 2021)

Moparman42 said:


> We went in November and January...
> 
> Pool chairs are down to about 30% and chair hogs are still a thing.  pool chairs are hard to get unless you start early or hang out and vulture some that are vacated before they get sanitized.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  I wont have my heart set on a restaurant, food trucks work for me!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 19, 2021)

Today they started tagging chairs. We went for a long walk, had breakfast and got to the pool at 10:30. We got 2 chairs!  We don't believe in saving chairs and do other things early  so  rarely get one. So happy they are doing this. We have 3 weeks left in our trip so will let you know if it continues.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 21, 2021)

WKORV-N looks pretty full tonight. These are buildings 7 & 8 viewed from the boardwalk.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 21, 2021)

Sunset from WKORV-N tonight


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 21, 2021)

The Sunset sure was nice yesterday,


----------



## KACTravels (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes!  It was amazing


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 21, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> The Sunset sure was nice yesterday,
> 
> View attachment 32632


Great shot!!


----------



## daviator (Feb 23, 2021)

Was the resort full?  We are going next week for ten days, staying at WKORV.  The flights are less than half full so I'm kind of hoping the resort will be less full too.  I imagine they may have had to reduce the number of chairs at the pools for Covid, and securing seating was always a big challenge even before any reduction in availability.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 23, 2021)

I keep hearing 70-80% occupancy rates. I noticed on the Dashboard at Vistana.com that reservation starting March 1 say low availability, at least for WKORV-N.

I don't use the pool and usually walk out the back to the boardwalk or ocean, so I can't comment on the pool/chair situation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 23, 2021)

At least 80% last I checked. We have been doing the ocean first here and around the island. We get back around 3ish on days we want pool time  and typically get chairs at that time. When we were at Hyatt Residence club we spent more time at the pool since there were always chairs but this forces us to spend more ocean time which has turned out to be a huge plus.


----------



## daviator (Feb 24, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> At least 80% last I checked. We have been doing the ocean first here and around the island. We get back around 3ish on days we want pool time  and typically get chairs at that time. When we were at Hyatt Residence club we spent more time at the pool since there were always chairs but this forces us to spend more ocean time which has turned out to be a huge plus.


...so long as you don't get attacked by a shark.  

Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to the trip but not to the inevitable fight for pool chairs.  I hope they're enforcing the "use it or lose it rule" to limit the hogging of chairs not in use.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry if this was mentioned before, and I missed it.  We've been at WKORV-N for 2 weeks.  Gorgeous weather except for 1 day of rain.  Whales are present, but don't seem nearly as frequent (at least not viewing from the shore) as last year.

WKORV (south) buildings are getting a fresh exterior coat of paint.  Looks nice (same color as before).  This week is definitely a little less crowded than last week (President's week), but still more people here than I had anticipated.  It's hard to find chairs (I'd say they've taken at least 1/3rd of them away for social distancing) past 9:00 a.m. Doable, but you have to be patient and stalk people as they are leaving to grab them.  By 3 o'clock in the afternoon more seats open up.

Oh, is it just me, or have I discovered something new I wasn't aware of?  We've never stayed in South--it appears the 1 bedroom lanais at South don't have tables for eating.  Is that correct?  There are chairs and a small end-table (like at the pools), but no round glass-top dining table for eating.  Has South always been that way?  We've enjoyed eating dinner many nights at the table on our N lanai....


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 25, 2021)

dlpearson said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned before, and I missed it.  We've been at WKORV-N for 2 weeks.  Gorgeous weather except for 1 day of rain.  Whales are present, but don't seem nearly as frequent (at least not viewing from the shore) as last year.
> 
> WKORV (south) buildings are getting a fresh exterior coat of paint.  Looks nice (same color as before).  This week is definitely a little less crowded than last week (President's week), but still more people here than I had anticipated.  It's hard to find chairs (I'd say they've taken at least 1/3rd of them away for social distancing) past 9:00 a.m. Doable, but you have to be patient and stalk people as they are leaving to grab them.  By 3 o'clock in the afternoon more seats open up.
> 
> Oh, is it just me, or have I discovered something new I wasn't aware of?  We've never stayed in South--it appears the 1 bedroom lanais at South don't have tables for eating.  Is that correct?  There are chairs and a small end-table (like at the pools), but no round glass-top dining table for eating.  Has South always been that way?  We've enjoyed eating dinner many nights at the table on our N lanai....



Can't speak to whether it has always been this way, but we were in South building 3 recently, and no tables on the 1 bdrm lanai. Large, pleasant and small table for coffee or drinks, but no meal table.


----------



## WI GAL (Feb 25, 2021)

dlpearson said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned before, and I missed it.  We've been at WKORV-N for 2 weeks.  Gorgeous weather except for 1 day of rain.  Whales are present, but don't seem nearly as frequent (at least not viewing from the shore) as last year.
> 
> WKORV (south) buildings are getting a fresh exterior coat of paint.  Looks nice (same color as before).  This week is definitely a little less crowded than last week (President's week), but still more people here than I had anticipated.  It's hard to find chairs (I'd say they've taken at least 1/3rd of them away for social distancing) past 9:00 a.m. Doable, but you have to be patient and stalk people as they are leaving to grab them.  By 3 o'clock in the afternoon more seats open up.
> 
> Oh, is it just me, or have I discovered something new I wasn't aware of?  We've never stayed in South--it appears the 1 bedroom lanais at South don't have tables for eating.  Is that correct?  There are chairs and a small end-table (like at the pools), but no round glass-top dining table for eating.  Has South always been that way?  We've enjoyed eating dinner many nights at the table on our N lanai....


We make our annual visit to WKORV South and every year we say how we wish they had a table on the lanai that you could sit and eat meals at. The lanai seems large enough and with that small, low wicker table we end up having to hold our plate in our lap.  I think it would be a major improvement.


----------



## daviator (Feb 25, 2021)

WI GAL said:


> We make our annual visit to WKORV South and every year we say how we wish they had a table on the lanai that you could sit and eat meals at. The lanai seems large enough and with that small, low wicker table we end up having to hold our plate in our lap.  I think it would be a major improvement.


I always stay on the large side and so I didn't know, or maybe have forgotten about, the small table on the small side.  You should drop a line to Vistana or to the general manager at the resort and suggest it.  Maybe it's a change they'd consider making on the next refurbishment cycle.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 25, 2021)

daviator said:


> I always stay on the large side and so I didn't know, or maybe have forgotten about, the small table on the small side.  You should drop a line to Vistana or to the general manager at the resort and suggest it.  Maybe it's a change they'd consider making on the next refurbishment cycle.



If it's on the "small side" unless it is oceanfront, there is no lanai on the south property.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 28, 2021)

Does anyone have any updates on whether the hot tubs are open at the resorts?


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Does anyone have any updates on whether the hot tubs are open at the resorts?



As of two weeks ago at MOC and WRKOV - nope.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Does anyone have any updates on whether the hot tubs are open at the resorts?



https://hub.vacationclub.com/properties/the-westin-kaanapali-ocean-resort-villas/ was updated two days ago and it still shows the hot tubs as closed.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 1, 2021)

checking into WKORN two weeks from today. we have never done road to Hana. is the traffic light right now . What can we expect .


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 1, 2021)

jjking42 said:


> checking into WKORN two weeks from today. we have never done road to Hana. is the traffic light right now . What can we expect .


We did it 2 weeks ago. It was moderate. The black sand beach was very crowded but they start permits March 1 so that may help. Not many food places open until Hana , except for snacks, banana bread . We were starving by the time we got there. The back way has no traffic once we passed 7 sacred pools , so that helped.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 1, 2021)

controller1 said:


> https://hub.vacationclub.com/properties/the-westin-kaanapali-ocean-resort-villas/ was updated two days ago and it still shows the hot tubs as closed.


Still closed, most all resorts except Marriott owned ones have hot tubs open around the island.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We did it 2 weeks ago. It was moderate. The black sand beach was very crowded but they start permits March 1 so that may help. Not many food places open until Hana , except for snacks, banana bread . We were starving by the time we got there. The back way has no traffic once we passed 7 sacred pools , so that helped.



A good start for your Road to Hana trip is having breakfast at CJ's Deli and ordering picnic lunches at the same time. They will pack your made to order sandwiches with chips, pickle, drinks and pineapple in a styrofoam chest. There is a $5-$10 deposit for the ice chest which is refunded in cash if/when you return the chest. The sandwiches are great and we find the state park (with the black sand beach) to be about halfway. It's great eating lunch on a picnic table in the shade under a tree overlooking the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 1, 2021)

When I went in December, there were almost no cars. At most places we stopped we were the only car there. Sometimes the previous car was just leaving, and at other times another car arrived just as we left. It was great. I can see a lot more tourists around now, so I'm sure traffic has increased significantly. 

What made the trip even more pleasant was staying overnight in Hana. We stayed 4 nights, but 2 or 3 would have been enough to enjoy the sights we wanted to see. Staying there made everything more relaxed. We hiked the Pipiwai Trail all the way to the top. We were also able to get to most attractions before many tourists arrived. We used AirBnB to find a nice cottage for our stay. Many have 2 or 3 night minimums.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 1, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> When I went in December, there were almost no cars. At most places we stopped we were the only car there. Sometimes the previous car was just leaving, and at other times another car arrived just as we left. It was great. I can see a lot more tourists around now, so I'm sure traffic has increased significantly.
> 
> What made the trip even more pleasant was staying overnight in Hana. We stayed 4 nights, but 2 or 3 would have been enough to enjoy the sights we wanted to see. Staying there made everything more relaxed. We hiked the Pipiwai Trail all the way to the top. We were also able to get to most attractions before many tourists arrived. We used AirBnB to find a nice cottage for our stay. Many have 2 or 3 night minimums.


My son was here in Dec and reported the same thing. It's not like that anymore, unfortunately


----------



## controller1 (Mar 13, 2021)

According to posting on a Facebook group Auntie's Kitchen opened yesterday with a very limited menu.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 13, 2021)

Which Facebook Group?


----------



## controller1 (Mar 13, 2021)

KACTravels said:


> Which Facebook Group?











						Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas Owners and Resellers | Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 13, 2021)

is it correct that that no beach chairs or rentals available on the beach in front of  WKORVN.  Is it cheaper just to buys chairs and give them away at the end of the week ?


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 13, 2021)

jjking42 said:


> is it correct that that no beach chairs or rentals available on the beach in front of  WKORVN.  Is it cheaper just to buys chairs and give them away at the end of the week ?


Yes they are available first come, first serve for the beach loungers ($15 each) and umbrellas ($30).  We bring our low rider beach chairs in our checked luggage.


----------



## Olienh (Mar 13, 2021)

controller1 said:


> A good start for your Road to Hana trip is having breakfast at CJ's Deli and ordering picnic lunches at the same time. They will pack your made to order sandwiches with chips, pickle, drinks and pineapple in a styrofoam chest. There is a $5-$10 deposit for the ice chest which is refunded in cash if/when you return the chest. The sandwiches are great and we find the state park (with the black sand beach) to be about halfway. It's great eating lunch on a picnic table in the shade under a tree overlooking the Pacific Ocean!


That sounds amazing. Unfortunately, it looks like they permanently closed in July 2020 due to Covid.  Very sad.


----------



## daviator (Mar 13, 2021)

controller1 said:


> According to posting on a Facebook group Auntie's Kitchen opened yesterday with a very limited menu.


We have been at WKORV for the past week and I can confirm that Auntie's reopened yesterday. They have only cold “grab and go” dishes at the moment, and they’re only open until 5 pm.  My impression is that they intend to open more fully after a week or two of shakedown.  But the staff there, who had been furloughed for an entire year, are delighted to be back.

I was told that they will be reopening the entire resort, all the restaurants, etc., this month, they are 100% booked during spring break. I imagine that will not include reopening hot tubs (not enough room to socially distance) and maybe not the spa either.

The biggest frustration this week has been the difficulty in getting lounge chairs at the pool.  It’s always a challenge but this time it’s an order of magnitude worse, nearly impossible unless you’re lucky enough to catch somebody leaving.  And people are still putting their stuff on chairs and then not using them for hours, if at all.  I saw no evidence that they were enforcing the “use them or lose them” rule though some other guests told me that they’d seen belongings being removed by staff once or twice.  

Most restaurants on the island, those which have survived, are open for indoor dining, with widely spaced tables in nearly every case.  Lahaina was very busy and it almost seemed like pre-Covid, there were lines everywhere.  All the timeshare resorts are busy, but the hotels seem nearly empty.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 13, 2021)

daviator said:


> We have been at WKORV for the past week and I can confirm that Auntie's reopened yesterday. They have only cold “grab and go” dishes at the moment, and they’re only open until 5 pm.  My impression is that they intend to open more fully after a week or two of shakedown.  But the staff there, who had been furloughed for an entire year, are delighted to be back.
> 
> I was told that they will be reopening the entire resort, all the restaurants, etc., this month, they are 100% booked during spring break. I imagine that will not include reopening hot tubs (not enough room to socially distance) and maybe not the spa either.
> 
> ...



Good news! Thanks!


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 13, 2021)

controller1 said:


> If it's on the "small side" unless it is oceanfront, there is no lanai on the south property.



I don't think this is correct.  Believe it or not, I am almost sure there are "Deluxe" units (those that are slightly larger and where the studio has a lanai) in building 4 that overlook the Parking lot.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 14, 2021)

daviator said:


> We have been at WKORV for the past week and I can confirm that Auntie's reopened yesterday. They have only cold “grab and go” dishes at the moment, and they’re only open until 5 pm.  My impression is that they intend to open more fully after a week or two of shakedown.  But the staff there, who had been furloughed for an entire year, are delighted to be back.
> 
> I was told that they will be reopening the entire resort, all the restaurants, etc., this month, they are 100% booked during spring break. I imagine that will not include reopening hot tubs (not enough room to socially distance) and maybe not the spa either.
> 
> ...


We used our Tommy Bahamas chairs and set them up on the lawn . They were good about taking our orders there. In the afternoon chairs open up.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> I don't think this is correct.  Believe it or not, I am almost sure there are "Deluxe" units (those that are slightly larger and where the studio has a lanai) in building 4 that overlook the Parking lot.



All deluxe studios at WKORV have real lanais.  But the only premium units which have real lanais are the oceanfront units.


----------



## rcv82 (Mar 14, 2021)

All 4 corners of Building 4 are deluxe units. The southwest corner is "ocean view" while the others are "island view." Additionally, each end cap of building 4 has a center unit that has a large lanais just like the ocean front center.  The deluxe units have higher maintenance fees just like the ocean front ones, so those have deeded priority and are called out in the disclosures. The center units in building 4 are not called out separately in the disclosures, so I would guess getting one of those is luck of the draw within the view category. I also note that in the disclosures, both center units are considered island view, but on the property map, the south facing centers are shown as ocean view.


----------



## Mulege (Mar 14, 2021)

controller1 said:


> A good start for your Road to Hana trip is having breakfast at CJ's Deli and ordering picnic lunches at the same time. They will pack your made to order sandwiches with chips, pickle, drinks and pineapple in a styrofoam chest. There is a $5-$10 deposit for the ice chest which is refunded in cash if/when you return the chest. The sandwiches are great and we find the state park (with the black sand beach) to be about halfway. It's great eating lunch on a picnic table in the shade under a tree overlooking the Pacific Ocean!


I think CJs closed CJs closed awhile ago. Permanently. It was my favorite place for breakfast. Too bad. 


controller1 said:


> A good start for your Road to Hana trip is having breakfast at CJ's Deli and ordering picnic lunches at the same time. They will pack your made to order sandwiches with chips, pickle, drinks and pineapple in a styrofoam chest. There is a $5-$10 deposit for the ice chest which is refunded in cash if/when you return the chest. The sandwiches are great and we find the state park (with the black sand beach) to be about halfway. It's great eating lunch on a picnic table in the shade under a tree overlooking the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bobw said:


> I think CJs closed CJs closed awhile ago. Permanently. It was my favorite place for breakfast. Too bad.



Yes, it seems they closed in July.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 14, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> I don't think this is correct.  Believe it or not, I am almost sure there are "Deluxe" units (those that are slightly larger and where the studio has a lanai) in building 4 that overlook the Parking lot.



Pretty sure all the Deluxe (ie corner) units in all three buildings, not just building 4, are that layed out that way...


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2021)

YYJMSP said:


> Pretty sure all the Deluxe (ie corner) units in all three buildings, not just building 4, are that layed out that way...



I believe the end units at the inland side of buildings 2 and 3 are 1-bed standard, non lock off.

On my first StarOptions visit to wkorv (and Maui!) I randomly was assigned a corner deluxe 1-bed in building 4 overlooking the pool, and thought it was great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bobw said:


> I think CJs closed CJs closed awhile ago. Permanently. It was my favorite place for breakfast. Too bad.





Ken555 said:


> Yes, it seems they closed in July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That's too bad. I knew it was open in September 2019 and had been in business at least as long as we've been going to Maui (2005).


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 15, 2021)

My view from building 8 WKORVN 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Mar 16, 2021)

I usually seem to get assigned to building 3. My ownership is OV.  This time, for I think the first time ever, we got a room on the parking lot side rather than the pool side, and I actually liked it.  Less noisy in the morning, a great unobstructed ocean view, and I found the goings-on in the park and the parking lot kind of interesting to watch.  I would definitely stay on that side again.

The OV units do not have a large table on the lanai of either the 1BR or the studio side.  I think only the OF units have a dining table on the lanai.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 16, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I believe the end units at the inland side of buildings 2 and 3 are 1-bed standard, non lock off.
> 
> On my first StarOptions visit to wkorv (and Maui!) I randomly was assigned a corner deluxe 1-bed in building 4 overlooking the pool, and thought it was great.
> 
> ...



we've had that unit too (building 4 top floor corner overlooking the pool/ocean) -- i actually prefer that one over the direct OF corners in building 3 (I assume building 2 is the same) as you get to see some activity other than just the water.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 16, 2021)

YYJMSP said:


> we've had that unit too (building 6 top floor corner overlooking the pool/ocean) -- i actually prefer that one over the direct OF corners in building 3 (I assume building 2 is the same) as you get to see some activity other than just the water.



You're thinking of building 4. Building 6 is at WKORV-N.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 16, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> You're thinking of building 4. Building 6 is at WKORV-N.



Oops, had 6th floor on the brain, correct it's building 4...


----------



## critterchick (Mar 16, 2021)

daviator said:


> I usually seem to get assigned to building 3. My ownership is OV.  This time, for I think the first time ever, we got a room on the parking lot side rather than the pool side, and I actually liked it.  Less noisy in the morning, a great unobstructed ocean view, and I found the goings-on in the park and the parking lot kind of interesting to watch.  I would definitely stay on that side again.
> 
> The OV units do not have a large table on the lanai of either the 1BR or the studio side.  I think only the OF units have a dining table on the lanai.



Even worse, they don't even have comfortable chairs anymore. When we stayed last year (January before the storm), all we had were two wicker dining-type chairs and a ravelling wicker cocktail table. I asked at the front desk and they said tables weren't allowed "because of Maui fire regulations," which is nonsense, given that both WKORVN and Nanea have them.


----------



## WI GAL (Mar 16, 2021)

critterchick said:


> Even worse, they don't even have comfortable chairs anymore. When we stayed last year (January before the storm), all we had were two wicker dining-type chairs and a ravelling wicker cocktail table. I asked at the front desk and they said tables weren't allowed "because of Maui fire regulations," which is nonsense, given that both WKORVN and Nanea have them.


I just posted about this same issue on fb in the last few days.  We just left Kaanapali South for our 9th visit and every time I love the resort but hate that they have just 2 chairs and that crazy little wicker low cocktail table.  You cant even have meals on the lanai unless you hold your plate in your lap.  There is so much wasted space and and a unit that sleeps 4, or 8 when using full 2 BR should have more than 2 chairs and at least a square table height table on it.  I was given a contact of 808-667-3200, then ask for extension #3321, and I did, to leave message with executive team to offer suggestions, at least so when they replace furniture maybe they will look at it if we voice our concerns.  It would make the lanai so much more enjoyable.


----------



## daviator (Mar 16, 2021)

WI GAL said:


> I just posted about this same issue on fb in the last few days.  We just left Kaanapali South for our 9th visit and every time I love the resort but hate that they have just 2 chairs and that crazy little wicker low cocktail table.  You cant even have meals on the lanai unless you hold your plate in your lap.  There is so much wasted space and and a unit that sleeps 4, or 8 when using full 2 BR should have more than 2 chairs and at least a square table height table on it.  I was given a contact of 808-667-3200, then ask for extension #3321, and I did, to leave message with executive team to offer suggestions, at least so when they replace furniture maybe they will look at it if we voice our concerns.  It would make the lanai so much more enjoyable.


The excuse about fire regulations makes no sense.  I don't know why people make up lies when they don't have, or don't know, the right answer, but I don't believe that story

There is plenty of room on the 1BR OV lanai for a large table and two chairs, and probably room for four.  Yes, the new chairs are not the most comfortable.

I'll call in with a suggestion too.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 16, 2021)

The 1BR OF lanais have a large, non-wicker table with four chairs and two chaises longues with a small table between them.  It is far larger than the non-OF 1BR lauais and shouldn't be the basis for comparison.

That said, management's comments about wicker were clearly fabricated.  And the HOA should be maximizing guests' usage of the lanais by providing adequate tables and chairs


----------



## daviator (Mar 16, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> The 1BR OF lanais have a large, non-wicker table with four chairs and two chaises longues with a small table between them.  It is far larger than the non-OF 1BR lauais and shouldn't be the basis for comparison.
> 
> That said, management's comments about wicker were clearly fabricated.  And the HOA should be maximizing guests' usage of the lanais by providing adequate tables and chairs


My bad, I typed "OF" when I meant "OV" (I have now fixed it) which rendered my comment nonsensical.  Yes, the oceanfront units have a wealth of furniture on their 1 BR lanais, but we were complaining about the furniture on the oceanview units.  Apologies for my typo.


----------



## Mulege (Mar 17, 2021)

On our last trip we took the dining room table and chairs and put them on the lanai. Nobody said anything and we enjoyed all our meals there. Just a thought.


----------



## daviator (Mar 17, 2021)

Bobw said:


> On our last trip we took the dining room table and chairs and put them on the lanai. Nobody said anything and we enjoyed all our meals there. Just a thought.


Were you on the 1BR side or the studio side?  The 1 BR side has a large dining table for six that wouldn't fit on the lanai.  It's also a nice wooden table and chairs, even if it would fit, I wouldn't want to leave it out in the weather.

I don't remember what the table is like on the studio side.


----------



## Mulege (Mar 17, 2021)

daviator said:


> Were you on the 1BR side or the studio side?  The 1 BR side has a large dining table for six that wouldn't fit on the lanai.  It's also a nice wooden table and chairs, even if it would fit, I wouldn't want to leave it out in the weather.
> 
> I don't remember what the table is like on the studio side.


We had  a 2BR at WKORVS. Table fit great with 6 chairs. Weather was not an issue for us during our stay. Will do it again in August.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 18, 2021)

Table and chairs north building 8 OF






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 18, 2021)

Tonight’s sunset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

